# Rogue 1 emitter swap



## timbo114 (Feb 11, 2012)

Any chance any modders here would have interest in swapping the stock emitter in my new Icon Rogue 1, with a K2 TFFC UVOE, that can run full power on an Eneloop and/or 14500?
Would this be plausible with the existing reflector in the Rogue 1?

I'd love to maintain the hi-lo UI driver.

I'll supply the K2 TFFC UVOE


Thanks for your time,
Tim


----------

